# What do I need for this operation?



## Rat race (Jan 4, 2021)

I built a chemical/manufacturing device. 1 unit at ~97W (8.1A × 12V) × 16-hours/day. I am operating from home, using a constant current transformer plugged into the 15amp wall receptacle. 
I want to scale this process to a 100 units. 

But I am not an electrician. 
I will hire an electrician to do the work but I want to get a general idea of everything required in order for safe & efficient operations.

I'm dealing with lasers and high humidity environments, lots of plumbing lines, and hazardous chemicals compacted into a single unit.

Also, because I will be acquiring a warehouse, I need to know what to look for in a warehouse power supply. Some units say 75amps, 100a, 500a, 3-phase, etc. My total power consumption is estimated ~12,000W × 16-hours/day.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

